# USB Diskette on Key



## mahendran (Jul 27, 2011)

in my note book (compaq presario v 3000) one of the boot preferences is USB Diskette on Key.

can somebody explain this boot option?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

See This


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> See This



I think OP is asking about boot menu in BIOS & not the Disc on Key pendrive..



mahendran said:


> in my note book (compaq presario v 3000) one of the boot preferences is USB Diskette on Key.
> 
> can somebody explain this boot option?



I guess its the feature to boot from USB or may be some access grant thru USB


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops my bad.
That option is to boot from a USB stick. It basically stores boot data on that stick so system won't boot unless its plugged in.


----------



## mahendran (Jul 27, 2011)

with this boot option,can we boot with any usb device including a usb cd/dvd drive?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

No you can have just one boot disk not multiple disks. You'll configure a USB disk as a boot device and after that you can only boot with that device plugged in. Its not a new feature though. You can do the same from inside windows using some third party softwares.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

mahendran said:


> with this boot option,can we boot with any usb device including a usb cd/dvd drive?



u can't use the same option to boot from CD/DVD.& also not any usb will work
coz the source USB shud be a bootable USB.

same theory applies to CD/DVD(bootable)


----------

